
Show HN: I built an app to help you split the tab - radihuq
https://split.mrhuq.com
======
radihuq
Currently it only supports splitting the expenses equally among all members of
the group.

I recently went on a trip to New York with some friends and we all made
miscellaneous group expenses. When we came back we used this app to figure out
how much we owed each other.

If you're interested you can find the source code here:
[https://github.com/radihuq/split-the-tab](https://github.com/radihuq/split-
the-tab)

------
stephenr
... I don’t get it. If it’s only splitting equally how is this easier than a
calculator app that’s already installed on every persons phone? Or, you know,
having some basic ability to do simple math in your head or on a piece of
paper?

~~~
radihuq
Yeah you're right that in my personal example using this app was overkill.

The use case I actually had in mind while developing this was continuously
using this to track expenses while on the trip - that way you don't need to
pull together all the receipts & verify expenses at the end of the trip

~~~
davidajackson
Have you heard of YSplit? [https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/13/ysplit-wants-to-
make-it-so...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/13/ysplit-wants-to-make-it-so-
you-never-owe-your-friends-money-again/)

I think it's a newer YC company, might be interesting for you to take a look
at to see how yours is different/similar

~~~
radihuq
I haven't heard of them - looks like they're a wallet that automatically
conducts pre-authorized transactions. Pretty cool. Biggest limitation I see is
that they only support splitting transactions from select vendors.

I think it would be cool if they allowed you to split anything - but I guess
the problem is coming up with a viable business model. If you use something
like Stripe to facilitate transactions, the added fee can be pretty deterring
to potential users. I'm not sure what would be the best business model for an
idea like this, apart from maybe a subscription more & betting on users not
actively using the product?

~~~
davidajackson
Hmm. Doesn't Venmo do an instant (about 2%), or 2-3 days (0%) bank transfer
fee business model? Something similar might work for them. I don't know how
Venmo does the free bank transfers though, that could be anything from
partnerships to VC money to tech.

